# Bleeding on Progynova



## Cma700 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi 
Just wondered if anyone else had experience this with a positive outcome. I am on day 12 of DE FET. Had my scan on day 10 everything looked good and been ok with progynova up until now. Yesterday I went to the gym and came back and there was bleeding red.  Today it is just spotting and brown discharge. I have phoned the clinic and got to go back for another scan tomorrow but they talked about cancelling the cycle.


----------



## wlazlo1983 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi CMA, just wondering how did you get on? How did your cycle go?
I’m
On progonova at the moment and I’m getting period pains not sure what to think of that.


----------



## Cma700 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi sorry it was a bit stressful. Cycle got cancelled in the end . Then started a new cycle the month after. Just had transfer.


----------

